# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين قطر >  للاهمية قانون الاجراءات الجزائية القطري

## المطروشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواني وأخواتي الأعضاء أرجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على نسخو من قانون الاجراءات الجزائية القطري
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
أخوكم/ طارق المطروشي

----------

